# Problema Xorg-1.5.3-r5 !!

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Hace dias recivi una notificacion de la actualizacion de xorg despues de una actualizacion tipica emerge --sync, visualize con eselect la noticia, segui el enlace del post y verifique que mi sistema estaba apto para recivir la actualizacion.

Les paso informacion actual de mi sistema:

LSPCI

```
shell# lspci |grep VGA

01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]
```

/etc/make.conf

```
shell# cat /etc/make.conf

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

USE="cddb cdaudio cdio xcb gsd mozilla-firefox firefox firefox-bin mysql apache2 php5 -minimal xscreensaver file-icons menu-plugins cpus -gs hdri -jbig jpeg2k -lcms -nocxx -openexr -q32 -q8 -wmf pcre trash-plugin -exif fontconfig -fpx -graphviz xcomposite -offensive -djvu zlib perl nls python -debug -doc startup-notification -vanilla% cpus bzip2 gnome gtk mmx sse sse2 alsa dvd cdr ssl -kde -qt3 -qt4 X acpi arts cairo dbus dvdr dvdread emboss esd evo encode edsfam firefox gif gpm gstreamer hal jpeg kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3support quicktime sdl svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode xml xv usb png nls xvmc a52 zeroconf nsplugin wmp wmv xvid ati aac ntfs real xcomposite xinerama 3dnow 3dnowext fbcon divx gmedia cpufreq java"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://mirrors.tera-byte.com/pub/gentoo ftp://gentoo.arcticnetwork.ca/pub/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.iawnet.sandia.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/linux/gentoo ftp://ftp.ucsb.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ ftp://gentoo.mirrors.tds.net/gentoo ftp://gentoo.netnitco.net/pub/mirrors/gentoo/source/ http://open-systems.ufl.edu/mirrors/gentoo ftp://gentoo.llarian.net/pub/gentoo ftp://mirror.datapipe.net/gentoo ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.cites.uiuc.edu/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wallawalla.edu/pub/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org ftp://mirror.fslutd.org/linux/distributions/gentoo/ ftp://lug.mtu.edu/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.localhost.net.ar/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp.las.ic.unicamp.br/pub/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.inode.at/source/ ftp://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.bih.net.ba/gentoo/ ftp://mirrors.ludost.net/gentoo/ http://ftp.gentoo.bg/ ftp://ftp.fi.muni.cz/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://gentoo.mirror.web4u.cz/ ftp://ftp.linux.ee/pub/gentoo/distfiles/ ftp://mirror.ovh.net/gentoo-distfiles/ ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.free.fr/mirrors/ftp.gentoo.org/ ftp://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/linux/gentoo/ ftp://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/gentoo-mirror/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.namerica.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

#VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="log error warn"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="syslog save"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/"

#source /usr/portage/local/layman/make.conf
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```
shell# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen      0  "aticonfig-Screen[0]" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "speedo"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "bitmap"

   Load  "int10"

   Load  "vbe"

   Load  "ddc"

   Load  "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   #Driver      "vboxmouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   #VideoRam    "262144"

   #Option   "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"   "true"

   Option "RenderAccel" "true"

   Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option "AllowSHMPixmaps" "1"

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "Composite"   "1"

   Option   "Composite"   "Enable"

   Option   "AIGLX"   "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Mode   0666

EndSection
```

El Problema es que al reiniciar mi equipo y que el gdm intenta activar las Xs, mi pantalla se queda congelada en color negro !!.... Una vez que se pone negra la ventana, ya no puedo acceder a ninguna consola de las F's (F1, F2, F3, etc...).

Les propociono los EE y WW de mi Xorg.0.log

```
//omitido, existe un LOG mas reciente mas abajo
```

De antemano gracias por su ayuda !!!Last edited by Diabliyo on Tue Apr 07, 2009 10:31 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Yo he tenido el mismo problema ayer, la solución es fácil:

No inicies GDM, aprieta "I" mientras inicia el sistema, así podrás omitirlo. Luego desinstala los drivers de ATI, si haz echo un "emerge -e system" hace poco como yo, asegurate de tener tu kernel bien configurado para que pueda crear el módulo correctamente (a mi me salía que no encontraba System.map y no agregaba el módulo) lee la salida final de portage. Una vez hecho esto prueba cargar el módulo con "modprobe fglrx" y no olvides "eselect opengl set ati", una vez que veas que lo hace correctamente reinicia y listo.

----------

## Diabliyo

He buscado las fonts faltantes e instalado, y ahora el error es:

```
shell# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "AIGLX"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse1

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module dri

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) No drivers available.
```

Last edited by Diabliyo on Tue Apr 07, 2009 6:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Diabliyo

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Yo he tenido el mismo problema ayer, la solución es fácil:
> 
> No inicies GDM, aprieta "I" mientras inicia el sistema, así podrás omitirlo. Luego desinstala los drivers de ATI, si haz echo un "emerge -e system" hace poco como yo, asegurate de tener tu kernel bien configurado para que pueda crear el módulo correctamente (a mi me salía que no encontraba System.map y no agregaba el módulo) lee la salida final de portage. Una vez hecho esto prueba cargar el módulo con "modprobe fglrx" y no olvides "eselect opengl set ati", una vez que veas que lo hace correctamente reinicia y listo.

 

Especificamente para mi chipset de video utilizo una versione specifica del ati-drivers del portage, asi que, comoe sto sucedio despues de actualizar xorg, lo que hice fue:

1- des-instale los drivers ati-drivers

2- edite /etc/conf.d/xdm y quite a gdm como desktop manager y coloque a xdm, esto evita que GDM intente cargar el modulo de video.

3- Reinicie y al terminar de cargarse todo el baile de deamons, se queda en negro con el prompt de la shell# pidiendome un Login.

4- Me logie como ROOT, verifique que ati-drivers estaba des-instalado, tambien que el opengl este apuntando al xorg-x11 (eselect opengl set xorg-x11).

5- Instale los drivers ati-drivers que funcionaban antes de actualizar el Xorg.

6- Apunte el opengl a los lib de ati (eselect opengl set ati).

7- env-update, etc-update, source /etc/profile, ldconfig.

8- startx

Se pone la pantalla en negro y vuelve al prompt donde escribi "startx", pero ahora el Xorg.0.log marco errores diferentes al primer log que puse. Por favor verifica mi penultimo post donde coloque los nuevos errores del Xorg.0.log.

OTRA COSA, yo en mi vida he realizado emerge -e system, la actualizacion me llego despues de hacer emerge --sync y despues de instalar la version nueva de xorg (emerge -u world), realize: -uDN world, revdep-rebuild y como todo habia salido con exito, crei que no hiva a tener problema alguno  :Sad: .

Sobre mi kernel, pues lo tengo bien configurado (creo yo), ya que antes de instalar el update de xorg, verifique el enlace que me proporciono [i]eselect news[/b], en donde senala que debes recompilar el kernel para habilitar [*] el Intractive Applications o algo asi (no recuerdo), en fin, verifique dicho modulo que estuviese compilado en mi kernel y si lo estaba. Por eso me lance a actualizar !!

bye bye

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> He buscado las fonts faltantes e instalado, y ahora el error es:
> 
> ```
> shell# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
> 
> ...

 

Aquí dice que no puede cargar el módulo, cuando instalaste los drivers de ATI ¿qué aviso te devolvió portage? Al parecer no instaló el módulo (o es un módulo no válido porque al compilarlo no encontró System.map), como dije anteriormente. Lo de las fuentes puedes ignorarlas cambiando tu xorg.conf, eso no es grave.

----------

## esteban_conde

Si te ha creado el módulo me parece que para cambiar el xorg.conf a la medida de tu tarjeta habia que correr aticonfig --initial, espero no estar metiendo la pata, pues el portatil apenas lo uso y configure la ati con nspluginwrapper hace dos años en julio, de momento va como un tiro.

----------

## Diabliyo

Hola:

Con la finalidad de crear una explicacion mas limpia, realize todo desde el principio, y se los relatare detalladamente:

1- re-estableci los enlaces simbolicos del opengl, des-monte el modulo fglrx (ati-drivers), elimine el ati-drivers

```
shell# rmmod fglrx

shell# eselect opengl set 2 //re-estableciendo a xorg-x11... 1=ati y 2=xorg-server

shell# emerge -C ati-drivers
```

2- Busque los ati-drivers mas nuevos y los instale (8.582).

```
shell# emerge --search ati-drivers

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.582

      Latest version installed: 8.582

      Size of files: 81,334 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for recent chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is
```

3- Re-instalke xorg-server y al final me saco un mensaje denotado con asteriskos amarillos.

```
shell# emerge xorg-server

*You must rebuild all drivers if upgrading from xorg-server 1.4.1

*or earlier, because the ABI changed. If you cannot start X because

*of module version mismatch errors, this is your problem.

*You can generate a list of all installed packages in the x11-drivers

*category using this command:

*emerge portage-utils

*qlist -I -C x11-drivers/
```

4- Actualize comfiguraciones.

```
shell# env-update

shell# etc-update

shell# source /etc/profile

shell# ldconfig
```

5- intente apuntar los enlaces simbolicos del opengl y surgio un error.

```
shell# eselect opengl set 1 //1=ati y 2=xorg-server

Switching to ati OpenGL interface...ln: creating symbolic link `./libglx.so': File exists

[1;31m!!! Error: [00mFailed to create lib64/libglx.so
```

6- Aun asi, haciendo eselect opengl list aparece el asterisko sobre el [1] ati *.

7- Elimine los logs de Xorg y ejecute startx, evidentemente no funciono, y se genero el siguiente log.

```
shell# rm /var/log/Xorg*

shell# startx

//error :(

shell# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/local/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/CID/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) `fonts.dir' not found (or not valid) in "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/".

   Entry deleted from font path.

   (Run 'mkfontdir' on "/usr/share/fonts/cyrillic/").

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) Ignoring unrecognized extension "AIGLX"

(WW) AllowEmptyInput is on, devices using drivers 'kbd' or 'mouse' will be disabled.

(WW) Disabling Mouse1

(WW) Disabling Keyboard1

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module type1

(EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module freetype

(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(EE) Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(EE) Failed to load module "dri" (loader failed, 7)

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fglrx

(WW) This ATI Proprietary Linux Driver does not guarantee support of video driver ABI higher than 2.0

(WW) Video driver ABI version of the X server is 4.1

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:1:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:4:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:6:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:7:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:5) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:1:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:4:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:6:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:7:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:18:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:4) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:19:5) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:1) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:2) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:3) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@0:20:4) found

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "dri" (loader failed, 7)

(WW) fglrx(0): Failed to load DRI module

(WW) fglrx(0): Cannot resolve drmOpen symbol.

(EE) fglrx(0): [FB] Can not get FB MC address range.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Unknown vendor-specific block f

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): No DRM connection for driver fglrx.

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(EE) fglrx: Failed to load module "glx" (loader failed, 7)

(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to load GLX module.

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

(EE) fglrx(0): FB pci_device_map_range error!(EE) fglrx(0): Failed to map FB memory

(EE) fglrx(0): firegl_SetSuspendResumeState FAILED -9.
```

Entiendo perfectamente que los EE o WW sobre las Font se pueden evitar comentando la linea que los invoca en el sorg.conf.

Por otro lado, actualmente estos datos son respecto al ati-drivers mas reciente (como ya les habia dicho) que es la version ati-drivers-8.582.

De antemano gracias por su ayuda y pasciencia !!

bye bye

----------

## Txema

Parece una desinstalación mal hecha, prueba a desinstalar otra vez el driver, eliminar manualmente estos archivos:

```
/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so

/usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions/libdri.so
```

Y reinstala el driver, a ver si se arregla.

Saludos.

P.D: si son enlaces y el archivo al que apuntan tampoco ha sido eliminado, hazlo también manualmente.

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Quote:*   

> Entiendo perfectamente que los EE o WW sobre las Font se pueden evitar comentando la linea que los invoca en el sorg.conf.
> 
> Por otro lado, actualmente estos datos son respecto al ati-drivers mas reciente (como ya les habia dicho) que es la version ati-drivers-8.582.

 Yo creo que te esta generando mal el módulo fglrx. Dime cual es tu tarjeta, quizás encuentre algo útil. El driver privativo se complica siempre con algunas combinaciones con el kernel, así que busca problemas que tenga la version 8.582 con tu versión de kernel.

Por otro lado, cuando instales de nuevo el driver ve si te saca algunos asteriscos más, es muy raro que no te avise portage de un error o te de alguna advertencia, he instalado el driver muchas veces y portage siempre me avisa cuando algo puede estar mal con el driver, incluso si termina la instalación "exitosamente".

De momento, no esta por demás decirlo, puedes funcionar con el driver vesa así al menos tendrás interfaz gráfica.

----------

## Diabliyo

Bueno sinceramente creo que no sea necesario hacer lo que me recomiendan, ya que portage jamas menciono error alguno, y hacer la eliminacion a mano solo seria cuando los enlces simbolicos no puedan eliminarse, pero en este caso claramente el eselect menciona que las librerias libglx y libdri no estan existentes en el sistema.

Editado nuevamente el mismo POST...

El Punto 3 de la explicacion que di en el penultimo post, menciona los iguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> 3- Re-instalke xorg-server y al final me saco un mensaje denotado con asteriskos amarillos. 
> 
> ```
> shell# emerge xorg-server
> 
> ...

 

Me causo intriga, asi qu ejecute los comandos y qlist -I -C x11-drivers/ me proporciono una lista de paquetes (drivers de xfree86-vide-*), los cuales simplemente volvia a emerger, posteriormente realize eselect opengl set 1 (con exito ahora  :Very Happy: ), realize startx y se inicio exitosamente el gestor de ventana Xfce (es el que uso).

Ahora el inconveniente es que al momento de iniciar las Xs (startx), no tengo respuesta del teclado ni del raton, tampoco puego moverme por las F's (F1, F2, F3, F4, etc...)....

Alguna idea ???

----------

## Soul Lost

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora el inconveniente es que al momento de iniciar las Xs (startx), no tengo respuesta del teclado ni del raton, tampoco puego moverme por las F's (F1, F2, F3, F4, etc...)....
> 
> Alguna idea ???

 

Yo he tenido el mismo problema (aunque nadamás sin respuesta del mouse), se ha solucionado (creo) con reinstalar el modulo correspondiente de Xorg, x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse.

----------

## esteban_conde

He seguido el post desde el principio y aunque no se cual es el problema voy a apuntar una cosa que no habeis contemplado hasta ahora, se trata de que cuando se compila un kernel con unas librerias y una version del compilador que despues al instalar distintos paquetes se adtualizan resulta que los módulos que se compilan con la nueva configuración no coinciden con la configuración que el kernel tenía cuando se compiló.

La solución si es ese el problema es volver a compilar el kernel e incluso los drivers externos al kernel, es la forma de que todo se compile contra las mismas fuentes y el mismo compilador.

----------

## jdc18

lee este http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

INPUT_DEVICES, ahora todo se maneja por  HAL

----------

## Diabliyo

esteban_conde ya he recompilado el kernel (2.6.27), bueno, he realizado lo siguient para que no quede duda y aun asi el mismo fallo con el mouse y keyboard.

```
shell# rmmod fglrx

shell# emerge -C ati-drivers

shell# emerge -C xorg-x11

shell# emerge -C xorg-server

shell# rm -R /lib/modules/2.6.27/

shell# cp /usr/src/linux/.config /boot/config-backup

shell# cd /usr/src/

shell# rm linux

shell# rm -R linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8

shell# emerge gentoo-sources //se instala el mismo kernel gentoo-sources-2.6.27-r8

shell# cd /usr/src/linux/

shell# cp /boot/config-backup .config

shell# make

shell# make modules

shell# make modules_install

shell# make install

shell# grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda

shell# reboot

//reinicio y al iniciar

shell# emerge xorg-server

shell# emerge xorg-x11

shell# emerge ati-drivers

shell# eselect opengl set ati
```

jdc18, cuando realizo el comando mencionado en el Punto 3, sale una lista de todos los drivers xf86-input-* y xf84-video-*, que entro ellos estan los que mencionas.

ES IMPORTANTE recalcar lo siguiente:

Actualmente al realizar startx, se levantan las X's, pero no tengo teclado ni raton, pero...., en mi configuracion del xorg.conf, tengo como drivers el Driver "vesa", ya que si posiciono como driver Driver "fglrx", al momento de hacer startx la pantalla se queda totalmente en negro y tengo que dejar presionado el boton de apagado  :Sad: ...

alguna idea ???

bye bye

----------

## kalmath

En el make.conf en INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" pon INPUT_DEVICES="evdev" a ver si te soluciona lo del teclado y raton y mira a ver si tienes instalado hal y compilado xorg-server con la use hal.

En lo del problema con el "fglrx", mira que en el kernel no tengas habilitado la tarjeta ati, esto te lo digo un poco de memoria.

----------

## jdc18

has lo que te dice kalmath

http://wiki.luispa.com/index.php/HowTo:ConfigGraficos:Xorg15

----------

## Soul Lost

 *esteban_conde wrote:*   

> He seguido el post desde el principio y aunque no se cual es el problema voy a apuntar una cosa que no habeis contemplado hasta ahora, se trata de que cuando se compila un kernel con unas librerias y una version del compilador que despues al instalar distintos paquetes se adtualizan resulta que los módulos que se compilan con la nueva configuración no coinciden con la configuración que el kernel tenía cuando se compiló.
> 
> La solución si es ese el problema es volver a compilar el kernel e incluso los drivers externos al kernel, es la forma de que todo se compile contra las mismas fuentes y el mismo compilador.

 

Creo que no tiene nada que ver, en el caso de Xorg-server con el kernel. El portage manda un mensaje diciendo que es necesario reinstalar ciertos paquetes por un cambio interno en Xorg-server (eso me di cuenta después al mirar elogviewer). Cosa que el autor del tema ya realizó.

Si quieres tener las X funcionando, hasta que encuentres más documentación sobre tu problema, puedes regresar a la versión anterior estable de Xorg-server. Por aquí lo he mencionado:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-756191.html

----------

## natxoblogg

mmmmmmmm, Yo tube el mismo problema con el xorg, pero lo que me paso es que a mi no me reconocia bien el teclado.

Mi solucion despues de calentarme la cabeza y buscar, buscar y buscar fue descender la versión de xorg-server a la 1.4.2 que para 32 bits está enmascarada, recompile el driver x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis y el del teclado junto el del raton, pues el problema grandisimo que tenia es que me ponia el teclado al ingles i la pantalla se me quedaba negra tambien. esta fue la solución para mi.

He notado que con esta version de xorg me tira un poco mas lento el xdm, pero me soluciono el rpoblema de la pantalla ademas de dejarme configurarla a 70 hz en vez de a 60 Hz que la tenia. 

Mira si decendiendo la version de xorg-server y recompilando el driver se soluciona. Si es asi acuerdate de enmascarar las versiones posteriores.

----------

## JuanSimpson

por que no pruebas una versión mas nueva? en el overlay de x11 esta la: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.0 yo la estoy usando y no he encontrado ninguna falla

----------

## pelelademadera

compilen sin hal.

xorg.conf es complicado al principio. una vez que lo tenes, es portable

----------

## natxoblogg

 *JuanSimpson wrote:*   

> por que no pruebas una versión mas nueva? en el overlay de x11 esta la: x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.0 yo la estoy usando y no he encontrado ninguna falla

 

Basándome de mi experiencia. Para mi acer aspire 3000 y mi targeta sis, con su correspondiente driver, Xorg ya no se lleva bien con él, en mi caso y después de estar mirando y mirando se ve que además de ser un ful de targeta que no tiene ni direct rendering ni nada el driver no se actualiza desde el año catapum, con la consecuencia de que al recompilarlo con nuevas versiones de xorg este casca irremediablemente. No se si sera el caso o si me estoy equivocando pero creo que la ati x1200 ya tiene unos 3 añitos y el driver no se si ha sido actulizado debidamente. Yo optaria por una version anterior, a ser posible estable. De todas formas si tienes ganas de probar una versión más nueva de xorg, y te funciona te agradeceria que me lo conetaras para intentar colocarla en mi ordenador, aunque creo que por lo menos en mi caso ciertos paquetes han encontrado el fin de su actualización, en este caso el paquete Xorg.  :Sad: 

----------

## JuanSimpson

@natxoblogg que mal lo de tu driver, yo no tengo una tarjeta sis, yo tengo una intel y desde que actualicé a la versión 1.6 se acabaron los problemas, todo funciona bastante bien (excepto kmail que de alguna forma hace que el servidor entre en un loop infinito o al menos eso dice el log --yo ni uso kmail, pero tengo la intención de buscar/reportar eso), no creí que la tarjeta ati que quiere hacer funcionar Diabliyo ya no fuera soportada por el driver de ati, sí Diabliyo tiene tiempo de ver lo del xorg sería una buena forma de comprobarlo, saludos!

----------

## Diabliyo

Gracias a todos por sus contestaciones...

El seguimiento de mi problema es el siguiente:

Viendo lo inestable que es xorg-server-1.5 con mi equipo, realize lo siguiente:

```
//apuntar los enlaces hacia xorg

shell# eselect opengl set 2

//des-montar el drive ati

shell# rmmod fglrx

//desinstalar driver ati

shell# emerge -C ati-drivers

//desinstalar xorg y paquetes que se compilaron en la instalacion del 1.5

shell# emerge -C xorg-server

shell# emerge -C xorg-x11

shell# emerge -C xf86-input-mouse

shell# emerge -C xf86-input-keyboard

shell# emerge -C renderproto

shell# emerge -C libXrender

//edite mi packages.keywords

shell# cat packages.keywords

=x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6

//re-configure como antiguamente estaba la linea INPUT de mi make.conf

shell# cat make.conf

....

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse"

....
```

En seguida realize: emerge -uDNvp world y me aparecieron los siguientes paquetes a instalar:

```
shell# emerge -uDNvp world

x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5

x11-libs/libXrender-0.9.4

x11-proto/renderproto-0.9.3

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.3.2

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.4.0

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.552-r2
```

Asi que, instale y desgraciadamente el driver de ati-drivers-8.552-r2 no funciona para mi tarjeta de video, de modo que al finalizar la instalacion mencionada des-instale el ti-drivers y estoy iniciando mis X's con el drivers del kernel: radeon.

Por otro lado respecto al teclado y el raton, Ya tengo Teclado pero el raton (de touchpad) no me funciona el click con el touch  :Sad: , tengo que dar click con los botoncitos que estan abajito del touchpad.

Primero me gustaria me ayudaran con el touchpad, porque estoy muy acostumbrado a dar click con el touchpad (tocando la superficie del touchpad), y no con los botones de click :S.

De los Drivers de ati-drivers intentare instalar los drivers que anteriormente tenia, haber que sucede (les platico mas tarde....)

bye bye

----------

## Diabliyo

Ya quedo listo el soporte 3D y el driver ati-drivers funcionando  :Wink: ...

```
shell#fglrxinfo |grep rend

OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon X1200 Series
```

El driver que instale fue el siguiente:

```
*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.582

      Latest version installed: 8.582

      Size of files: 81,334 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for recent chipsets

      License:       AMD GPL-2 QPL-1.0 as-is
```

Ahora el probelma es con el touchpad, puedo mover perfectamente el raton con el touchpad de mi laptop, pero si quiero marcar el click dando un golpe al touch, este no se marca  :Sad: ... Tengo que usar los botones de click y/o click derecho que estan abajito del area del touchpad.

Alguien tiene alguna idea ???

----------

## edgar_uriel84

 *Diabliyo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ahora el probelma es con el touchpad, puedo mover perfectamente el raton con el touchpad de mi laptop, pero si quiero marcar el click dando un golpe al touch, este no se marca ... Tengo que usar los botones de click y/o click derecho que estan abajito del area del touchpad.
> 
> 

 

Y funciona el scrolling?, cuando estaba en la rama inestable me sucedió eso que mencionas y el scrolling no servía o mejor dicho, servía estilo mac, con 2 dedos o nada   :Razz:  (cuando xorg-1.5 no era estable). mi xorg.conf quedó así después de eso y funciona perfecto:

```
Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"

        Driver          "synaptics"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

        Option          "Device"                "/dev/psaux"

        Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

        Option          "SHMConfig"             "true"

        Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

        Option          "VertTwoFingerScroll"   "false"

        Option          "HorizTwoFingerScroll"  "false"

        Option          "VertEdgeScroll"        "true"

        Option          "HorizEdgeScroll"       "true"

        Option          "TapButton1"            "1"

EndSection

```

----------

## Diabliyo

 *edgar_uriel84 wrote:*   

> Y funciona el scrolling?, cuando estaba en la rama inestable me sucedió eso que mencionas y el scrolling no servía o mejor dicho, servía estilo mac, con 2 dedos o nada   (cuando xorg-1.5 no era estable). mi xorg.conf quedó así después de eso y funciona perfecto:
> 
> ```
> Section "InputDevice"
> 
> ...

 

Ya no utilizo el Xorg 1.5 por su inestabilidad en mi equivo, en el post anterior mencione que regrese al Xorg 1.3.0.0-r6, asi que, aqui me quedare, pero de momento mi raton (touchpad) no da click pegandole al touch, ni tampoco tengo scroll del touch, solo puedo mover el puntero, solmente  :Sad:  !!...

alguna idea ??

----------

## natxoblogg

Vale después de mirar y mirar creo que una buena configuración para tu touch pad será esta, eso si rescatada de los articulos perdidos de la wiki de gentoo e intentando hacerla lo más genérica posible que alguna buena alma caritatiba guardo antes de que perdieran toda la información de wikis y guias de gentoo. la web es http://maxid.com.ar/?p=765, pruebala y nos cuentas.

```
    Section "InputDevice"

            Identifier      "synaptics"

            Driver          "synaptics"

            Option          "CorePointer"

            #Option          "SendCoreEvents"        "true"

            Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0"

            Option          "Protocol"              "auto-dev"

            #Option          "HorizScrollDelta"      "0"

            Option          "SHMConfig"             "on"

        Option "Protocol" "auto-dev"

    Option  "LeftEdge" "1872"

    Option  "RightEdge" "5072"

    Option  "TopEdge" "1712"

    Option  "BottomEdge" "4144"

    Option  "FingerLow" "25"

    Option  "FingerHigh" "30"

    Option  "MaxTapTime" "180"

    Option  "MaxTapMove" "220"

    Option  "MaxDoubleTapTime" "180"

    Option  "SingleTapTimeout" "180"

    Option  "ClickTime" "100"

    Option  "FastTaps" "0"

    Option  "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

    Option  "VertScrollDelta" "60"

    Option  "HorizScrollDelta" "0"

    Option  "VertEdgeScroll" "1"

    Option  "HorizEdgeScroll" "1"

    Option  "VertTwoFingerScroll" "0"

    Option  "HorizTwoFingerScroll" "0"

    Option  "MinSpeed" "0.0822368"

    Option  "MaxSpeed" "0.197368"

    Option  "AccelFactor" "0.00164474"

    Option  "EdgeMotionMinZ" "30"

    Option  "EdgeMotionMaxZ" "160"

    Option  "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "1"

    Option  "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "304"

    Option  "EdgeMotionUseAlways" "0"

    Option  "UpDownScrolling" "1"

    Option  "LeftRightScrolling" "1"

    Option  "UpDownRepeat" "1"

    Option  "LeftRightRepeat" "1"

    Option  "ScrollButtonRepeat" "100"

    Option  "TouchpadOff" "0"

    Option  "GuestMouseOff" "0"

    Option  "LockedDrags" "0"

    Option  "RTCornerButton" "2"

    Option  "RBCornerButton" "3"

    Option  "LTCornerButton" "0"

    Option  "LBCornerButton" "0"

    Option  "TapButton1" "1"

    Option  "TapButton2" "2"

    Option  "TapButton3" "3"

    Option  "CircularScrolling" "0"

    Option  "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

    Option  "CircScrollTrigger" "0"

    Option  "CircularPad" "0"

    Option  "PalmDetect" "1"

    Option  "PalmMinWidth" "10"

    Option  "PalmMinZ" "200"

    Option  "CoastingSpeed" "0"

    Option  "PressureMotionMinZ" "30"

    Option  "PressureMotionMaxZ" "160"

    Option  "PressureMotionMinFactor" "1"

    Option  "PressureMotionMaxFactor" "1"

      Option "SHMConfig" "on"

    #always usefull

    Option "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

    EndSection
```

Pruébala, por lo demás de perdidos al rio, si no surge miraremos más haber que se le puede hacer.

----------

## Diabliyo

La configuracion de mi raton en mi xorg.conf es:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option      "corepoint"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

   #Driver      "vboxmouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection
```

Driver "synaptics" no es posible debido a que no esta el driver en mi sistema, bueno, eso creo, ya que si lo pongo aparece un error en el Xorg.0.log, pero creo que la configuracion que me recomiendas seria en caso de tener Xorg 1.5, no ???...

```
shell# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log

(WW) SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad can't grab event device, errno=16
```

Mas informacion de mi sistema sobre synaptics.

```
shell# emerge --search synatics

*  x11-drivers/synaptics

      Latest version available: 0.14.6

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 123 kB

      Homepage:      http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

      Description:   Driver for Synaptics touchpads

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics

      Latest version available: 1.0.0

      Latest version installed: 1.0.0

      Size of files: 279 kB

      Homepage:      http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/driver/xf86-input-synaptics/

      Description:   Driver for Synaptics touchpads

      License:       MIT

```

synaptics no lo puedo instalar por que tendria que des-instalar xf86-input-synaptics, y a pesar que desinstale xf86-input-synaptics el driver synaptics da error al instalarse :S !!

bye bye

----------

## vonyavar

a mi me paso tambien lo de quedarme sin teclado y raton, despues de comerme la cabeza el fallo esta en que no habia añadido hald a rc-update como default, uno que es torpe, mira a ver si te va a pasar lo mismo, ahora el tema es que el teclado lo tengo en un idima raro a ver si atino donde se cambia a español, saludos.

----------

## natxoblogg

 *vonyavar wrote:*   

> a mi me paso tambien lo de quedarme sin teclado y raton, despues de comerme la cabeza el fallo esta en que no habia añadido hald a rc-update como default, uno que es torpe, mira a ver si te va a pasar lo mismo, ahora el tema es que el teclado lo tengo en un idima raro a ver si atino donde se cambia a español, saludos.

 

Mira este hilo, a mi me paso y txema amablemete me lo solucionó:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-754142.html

----------

## natxoblogg

Yo no tengo instalado ninguno de esos dos, tengo el generico de raton instalado y oye va de lujo, con la configuración que te he mostrado y este driver me tira a las mil maravillas.

```
[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse

     Available versions:  1.2.2 ~1.2.2-r1 1.2.3 ~1.3.0 1.4.0 {debug}

     Installed versions:  1.4.0(14:36:36 08/04/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         X.Org driver for mouse input devices

[I] x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev

     Available versions:  1.1.5-r1 [m]~1.1.5-r2 [m]~1.2.0 [m]~1.99.2-r2 [m]~2.0.1 [m]~2.0.2 [m]~2.0.4 [m]~2.0.5 [m]~2.0.6 [m]~2.0.7 [m]~2.0.8 [m]~2.1.0 [m]~2.1.1 [m]~2.1.2 [m]2.1.3 [m]~2.2.0 [m]~2.2.0-r1 [m]~2.2.1 {debug hal}

     Installed versions:  1.1.5-r1(14:30:27 08/04/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://xorg.freedesktop.org/

     Description:         Generic Linux input driver

```

No tengo muy claro que el evdev controle el touchpad, pero son los que tengo instalados. La configuración que te he dicho con mi xorg 1.4.2 va de fabula, pruebalo y dices algo.

----------

## Diabliyo

El problema perisste, tengo la version 2.1.3 de xf86-input-evdev y no tiene solucion aun  :Sad: 

----------

## vonyavar

Hola, tienes el hald en rc-update?

rc-update add hald default

luego reinicias, ya comentaras si ya lo tienes asi, saludos y suerte

----------

## Diabliyo

 *vonyavar wrote:*   

> Hola, tienes el hald en rc-update?
> 
> rc-update add hald default
> 
> luego reinicias, ya comentaras si ya lo tienes asi, saludos y suerte

 

Ovio  :Very Happy: ...

```
shell # rc-update show

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot                          

               cupsd |      default                  

                dbus |      default                  

             dnsmasq |      default                  

            firewall |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

               mysql |      default                  

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

                 nfs |      default                  

                noip |      default                  

             proftpd |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

               samba |      default                  

               squid |      default                  

                sshd |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

                 xdm |      default  
```

----------

## johpunk

aver yo para solucionar el problema del xorg y el teclado fue facil despues de updatear gentoo "luego de mas de un mes sin internet en mi casa" hay que actualizar los siguientes paquetes

-xf86-video-voodoo

-xf86-video-vmware

-xf86-video-vesa

-xf86-video-trident

-xf86-video-tdfx

-xf86-video-rdfx

-xf86-video-sis

-xf86-video-savage

-xf86-video-openchrome

-xf86-video-nv

-xf86-video-neomagic

-xf86-video-intel

-xf86-video-glint

-xf86-video-fbdev

- xf86-video-ati

-xf86-input-mouse

-xf86-input-keyboard

-xf86-video-mga

-xf86-input-evdev

luego de actualizar esos paquetes poner en el make.conf

 *Quote:*   

> INPUT_DRIVER="evdev"

 

reinstalar el xorg-server seguido de eso editar

 *Quote:*   

> /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi

 

y reemplazar lo que hay alli adentro con lo que hay en este link

 *Quote:*   

> http://cgit.freedesktop.org/xorg/xserver/tree/config/x11-input.fdi

 

finalmente reinicias el pc y tendras todo funcionando   :Cool: 

----------

